
Remote Programming Jobs: Pulse of the Market - Asterixer
I&#x27;ve just published a small chart that shows the daily numbers of newly posted and closed-out remote programming jobs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remotemasters.dev&#x2F;pulse
======
PaulHoule
Just submit it as an ordinary link and people will be able to click on the
link.

~~~
Asterixer
Will do, thanks

